

Ask HN: we lunch, now what? - matysanchez

I don&#x27;t know if this question was already asked.<p>What do you think are the steps to follow, and also the steps to avoid?
======
angersock
After you lunch, you should take a nap, and then get any remaining work done.
Later, dinner.

I'd avoid swimming directly afterwards.

